# Thread Taping in wood and PR



## heineda (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am very interested in making a few of the kitless pens I have seen on this board. I think I am ready for this step(maybe), and I would like to know what kind of tap and die set would be needed to cut the threads? Any guideline for inside diamaters for top/bottom to match up with threads cut? Are tutorials available for this process?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Dan
Looks like everyones asleep here so...
The Tap and Die that you want will be a Triple Start Thread which are very expensive because they are only available on special order .
Most of the photos you have seen are done with a set that we got in a group buy that JJudge ran a few months ago based on the ElGrande threading .
Several others are threading on a metal lathe and a few have used regular tap and dies to do the threading with a standard thread .
Read through the posts here in the Advanced forum and you will get some idea of what is involved .
Ask around the forums if anybody wants to sell the one they bought in the group buy , about 35 poeple bought them but I have only seen a handful being used so ....


----------



## bitshird (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan, something thing to remember, while a multi lead thread generally takes less turns to travel it's distance it also has three or in some cases 4 possible places to engage the threads.
 This really is of no consequence unless you are making caps that post, try it with a Baron, on a roller ball no problem, but with a fountain pen where will the clip be? could be at any of three or four locations, one is great;hopefully it will line up with the nib.
 Now consider making a snap cap pen, it makes no difference, and most of the top pens are snap cap, True you have to think things through a bit, bu remember acrylics and other PR materials do have a bit of flex, so the can expand to fit over a small ridge,
 If you just want to make a simple fountain pen, there really is no need for the 200.00 set of taps that were ordered with the wrong relief, all you need is a tap and die for the front section I believe it was a 10 x.75 mm which is available from several machine shop supply company's.
 I may be mistaken about the pitch of the thread, but that's easy to find out just ask Texatdurango, also there are some very fine taps and dies in 1/2 inch sizes if you simply must do screw caps, you can buy 1/2 56 tpi. tap and die for about 45.00 for both, the only potential down side is you may have to turn the cap 6 to 8 revolutions to get it off, or thread mill to a very coarse thread like 1/2 in by 1 or 1-1/2 tpi. for wood and threading other than the very coarse tpi. will give headaches, Ebonite, Catlinite, Bakelite, most PR will be better.


----------

